# Nurse from UK to US



## WhiteCross (Mar 30, 2010)

OK, here's the thing.

I am 18, about to start my nursing degree in the UK, which will take 3 years. My mom is a nurse as well, in the process of getting a green card (based on employment). I also would love to live in the US one day.

So, my plan was: get my degree, get a few years experience, in the meantime apply for some kind of employment-based sponsorship, maybe go to Australia for a year or two and then go to US (assuming it will take a couple of years to get visa).

So, here's the question. I know a lot of things can change in the next years, but does that sound reasonable? Is it possible for a nurse to get a visa?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

WhiteCross said:


> OK, here's the thing.
> 
> I am 18, about to start my nursing degree in the UK, which will take 3 years. My mom is a nurse as well, in the process of getting a green card (based on employment). I also would love to live in the US one day.
> 
> ...


It is possible. At one time it was quite a good ticket....but at the moment not so much so.

The thing that would make it easier is if you studied up to master's level for a nursing specialisation. I'd also avoid anything to do with midwifery-type stuff if your final destination were the USA.


----------

